# Favorite Cancelled Skyscrapers



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Kenni said:


> *LOS ANGELES*
> CALIFORNIA
> 
> The City House and Olympic


It should be said that these were never serious proposals.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

^^
Oh holy God!


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

City Point London by Calatrava










wish this one had happened


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Brussels, Belgium


----------



## LeBronx (Dec 20, 2011)

Some fantastic images here.


----------



## L3CK33R (Oct 9, 2011)

West Athens Towers
Could mark a new constructive age in Greece.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Browsing through this thread, I'm actually glad some, if not, most of these proposals got the boot


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mike____ said:


> Brussels, Belgium


Hudson Yards Towers in New York, anyone? 



desertpunk said:


> *The Pink Cloud NYC*
> (unbuilt, not cancelled )
> 
> 
> ...


... the hell? But hey I love it!


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ You're right, it looks like Hudson Yards :cheers:


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Mike____ said:


> Brussels, Belgium


Very nice design, one of the best in this topic. Too bad it is cancelled.

This tower would also fit perfecly in the city of London.


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

That cancelled Belgium one looks the part!!


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

One of my favorites was Nashville's Signature tower:










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=344749


----------



## Russells (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, actually the most of the projects were inadequate. I'm really glad that they are cancelled. With maybe only few exceptions (e.g. Signal Tower in Paris looks just in the right place).

As for the "skyscraper" proposed for Brussells..it is total stupidity ( I mean the place there it was supposed to be built).


----------



## haogao (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow! Happy New Year and they are I have not seen the gadget.
Latest Gadgets and Hot Gadgets.
30% discount, you do not miss this opportunity.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

540_804 said:


> One of my favorites was Nashville's Signature tower:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the Jakarta Tower :dunno:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Kanto said:


> This is the Jakarta Tower :dunno:


yes the resemblance got pointed out before, i like how jakarta tower may become reality and that one is even taller than the nashville one


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ If only some of my favourite cancelled designs were later built taller than originaly planned


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Kanto said:


> ^^ If only some of my favourite cancelled designs were later built taller than originaly planned


i hope one of your favorite building is the illinois or something :banana:


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ I like the Illinois, it's a beautiful building but I wouldn't call it my favourite. My favourites are the Trump Twin Towers 2, the Chicago World Trade Center and the Schaumburg Space Needle :cheers:


----------



## nullachtfunfzeh (Nov 22, 2011)

Be glad that the Russian skyscraper and the one in Chicago will never be built. The one in Chicago looks like a long, slim tampon and the Russian one looks like one of those oppressive pyramids from 1984.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

^^  

You just mentioned all of my favorite cancelled buildings...

Especially the Waldorf Astoria Chicago, Burj Al Alam, and Chicago Spire :sad2:


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow...the Burj al alam is one pretty building. What a shame. I would kill for a crown like that in Seattle's skyline. WOW.


----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

master-chivas said:


> Torre Bicentenario:
> Torrena:
> 338 mts, Guadalajara


That is butt ugly.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

It's too bad for Signature Tower in Nashville, I loved the Neo Art Deco style... Any chance we might see it resurrected (perhaps somewhere else)? 

(Though I know there's a very similar one U/C in Jakarta, but this style is just too American to let Asia do it all...)


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Here is an art deco tower for NYC which I think you would like. Best thing is, it still can be completed because like 140 meters of it were actually built with the structure being built to bear the full intended height of it. It's the Metlife North Tower:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I am very well aware of this former project, but thank you anyway. 

Too bad it was never considered to reschedule this.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Kanto said:


> ^^ Here is an art deco tower for NYC which I think you would like. Best thing is, it still can be completed because like 140 meters of it were actually built with the structure being built to bear the full intended height of it. It's the Metlife North Tower:


:gaah:


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

7 South Dearborn - Chicago




























I still haven't given up complete hope on the Chicago Spire, there was an article last year saying it wasn't completely dead, and another this year saying the same thing.


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 1, 2011)

Kanto said:


> I found another visionary project which I absolutely love like the Chicago World Trade Center and the Trump World Trade Center. It is the 2092 meter Houston Tower :drool:


Destroyer of skylines...
Are you serious?
Build it in a place that has no skyline like Phoenix and maybe we'll talk.


----------



## rafark (May 6, 2011)

Kanto said:


> I found another visionary project which I absolutely love like the Chicago World Trade Center and the Trump World Trade Center. It is the 2092 meter Houston Tower :drool:
> 
> http://i51.tinypic.com/3582kw3.jpg
> 
> .



That's nuts!


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

ParadiseLost said:


> Destroyer of skylines...
> Are you serious?
> Build it in a place that has no skyline like Phoenix and maybe we'll talk.


In fact, Phoenix is the no.1 place in the world where I would like to see this building :cheers:


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Cancelled Project: *Ploenchid Residence *



Chad said:


>





Chad said:


>





Chad said:


> ....





Chad said:


> Here you are..





Chad said:


> The tower twist 30 degrees while rising...





Chad said:


>


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

^^And it was replaced by *Noble Ploenchid condominium *




Oasis-Bangkok said:


>





Chad said:


> .





qwinty said:


> The project has launched: http://www.noblehome.com/project/ploenchit/index-en.php


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Pfft. That Houston Tower is ridiculous.


----------



## jeromeee (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd definately go for the Chicago Spire, it is a shame it is not going to be built.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

jeromeee said:


> I'd definately go for the Chicago Spire, it is a shame it is not going to be built.


The Chicago firm for it said that they were still trying to put something together. But don't expect anything to happen, unless Kelleher somehow gets rich enough to build it again.


----------



## skyscraperhighrise (Jun 10, 2006)

iloveclassicrock7 said:


> The Chicago firm for it said that they were still trying to put something together. But don't expect anything to happen, unless Kelleher somehow gets rich enough to build it again.


Hopefully it will happen.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7 (Feb 23, 2010)

skyscraperhighrise said:


> Hopefully it will happen.


I don't want to get your hopes up, the chances of it being built are slim to none.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Manila, Lopez Centre (320 meters)










designed by SOM.
recycled in NYC as WTC1 with a different spire 
---
the replacement is really much much shorter


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ I like the shorter one better!


----------

